# Amplificador de voltaje



## juan0326 (Jun 8, 2012)

soy nuevo en electronica lo que deseo hacer es un amplificador de voltaje osea tengo 5 voltios y me tienen que dar 10 voltios (el voltaje de entrada multiplicado por 2) es buscado ejemplos y todo utilizar +15 y -15 voltios como alimentador del opam pero en mi caso quiero alimentarlo el opam con entrada usb (5v.) nose si se pueda hacer con opam o con transistor.

sino se puede entonces digame como hacer el circuito.
nose esta esta bien loque estoy haciendo..algun consejo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2012)

Si tienes 5V de alimentación ¿ Como piensas conseguir 10v a la salida ?

Respuesta: *"No se puede"*

Esto ya te lo habían comentado.


----------



## juan0326 (Jun 8, 2012)

gracias por el comentario..entos tengo que alimentarlos con + 15 y - 15 vol. el circuito que adjunte esta bien desarrollado para poder implementar o que le falta???


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 8, 2012)

El circuito está bien como amplificador NO inversor...esa configuración no siempre es la mejor.

Y si, siempre tenés que alimentarlo con mayor tensión que la que esperas obtener a la salida....para que no se sature en vano


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2012)

juan0326 dijo:


> gracias por el comentario..ento*NCE*s _*tengo que alimentarlos con + 15 y - 15*_ vol. el circuito que adjunte esta bien desarrollado para poder implementar o que le falta???



Sip. no te queda otra.


----------



## juan0326 (Jun 8, 2012)

que configuracion es la mejor para poder implementarlo..quiero ser un amplificador de voltaje pero la mejor configuracion porfavor mande el modelo o el circuito


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2012)

juan0326 dijo:


> que configuracion es la mejor para poder implementarlo..quiero ser un amplificador de voltaje pero _*la mejor configuracion*_ porfavor mande el modelo o el circuito



Y la que publicaste ¿ Que problema tiene ?

Y además _*"La mejor configuración"*_ como para ¿ Que cosa ?


----------



## juan0326 (Jun 8, 2012)

como el compañero DJ DRACO comento que esa configuración no siempre es la mejor!! por eso hay otro configuracion para adquirir el doble del voltaje de entrada. lo que pasa esq quiero una salida sin error. ah aproposito como puedo eliminar el offset?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 8, 2012)

Amigo juan0326, si tu señal es de caracter positivo, no necesariamente necesitas alimentar tu circuito con fuente simetrica. Puede hacerse un arreglo con divisor resistivo.


----------



## juan0326 (Jun 8, 2012)

si mi señal solo sera positivo de 0 a 5 voltios y nesecito una salida de 0 a 10 voltios..me puedes mandar arreglado el circuito amigo..gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 8, 2012)

Amigo, aqui te adjunto una alternativa, te comento que el diodo junto con el condensador generan un umbral estable de tension de 0.7V. suficiente para que pueda ajustarse el valor 0 mediante el POT (que para mejor ajuste puedes utilizar un trimpot), cuando dicha señal es nula. Debera alimentarlo minimamente con 15V. si el op-amp lo permite. Exitos.-


----------

